# Over arm support build for my mill



## Still learning (Nov 26, 2018)

Hi guys I have a new project for my mill.
Need to build a over arm support, I am going to try build it off the cuff as I can't get any details on it is supposed to look like.
I will post some pics here and would really appreciate as much input as I can get.
Hope to hear from you guys.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Here I am machining some round sock for the arms will try get to size.


Ok one done need to finish the next.


Right got them both to size and test fitted all good.
Ok next I must machine one side flat on each ring to weld them together.





After finishing this facing I now tacked them together.




Ok will keep you guys up to date.
Need to now need to make a bracket to hold a dead center.

Cheers for now


----------



## benmychree (Nov 26, 2018)

Using  a dead center is not the best idea, it wears out the center in the arbor all too easily, best is a bronze bushing for either a piloted arbor or a running bushing on the arbor, I post pictures of both types and the arbor ends.  The bushings fir in bores that are tapered, the bushings are split on one side and partially split on two other equal spaces, and are threaded on each end for nuts that draw them into the holes for size adjustment and wear.  Having said that, I also have seen older milling machines of the same make (Brown & Sharpe) without the adjustable feature, and they work OK too.  You should be able to finish bore the arbor hole in place to get it exactly on center by clamping a push block or blocks onto the table to push the arbor support against your boring bar and leaving the overarm locks loose so they can slide back into the column casting.


----------



## Still learning (Nov 26, 2018)

Hi john thanks for the advice. I picked up something that looks like it could be modified.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Going to see if I can some how attached this to the rings, well that's the plan.

Regards 
Neal


----------



## Janderso (Nov 26, 2018)

Still Learning,
 what lathe do you have?


----------



## Still learning (Nov 26, 2018)

Hi it's a lathe made in china the importers rebranded it so not sure what it is. It was half price new so couldn't resist.
It is doing what I need to do but it's now not big enough for the projects I am doing now. Next I will definitely buy a brand name as I have already repaired most of the current parts.


----------

